# Looking for a wireless usb ethernet adapter



## rob34 (Oct 4, 2009)

Is anyone using a wireless usb ethernet adapter in Freebsd 7.2/amd64?  I've tried a Netgear WG111 and a Linksys WUSB54GC with no success.  Both were recognized by dmesg but I could not find a driver that works.


----------



## aragon (Oct 4, 2009)

Can you paste their dmesg entries here?

I've had success with Cisco's b/g adapter, and I've seen many positive responses about Belkin's b/g adapters.


----------



## rob34 (Oct 4, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> Can you paste their dmesg entries here?
> 
> I've had success with Cisco's b/g adapter, and I've seen many positive responses about Belkin's b/g adapters.



I need to dig through /var/log/messages to find the entry for the Netgear adapter.  I still have the Linksys/Cisco wusb54gc (version 3) adapter handy, here is the entry in the messages file:


```
Oct  4 17:28:10 omni kernel: ugen0: <Ralink 802.11 g WLAN, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.01, addr 3> on uhub4
```

I ran ifconfig once the device was recognized and didn't see any ugen interfaces.


----------



## aragon (Oct 4, 2009)

Hmm, your Linksys sounds the same as mine.  Not sure if mine is also version 3 (manufactured 2008/11), but it works with the rum(4) driver.


----------



## fonz (Oct 5, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> Hmm, your Linksys sounds the same as mine.  Not sure if mine is also version 3 (manufactured 2008/11), but it works with the rum(4) driver.


So does mine. But if I'm not mistaken, there are a few different versions of this device using different chipsets.

Alphons


----------



## mrbill (Nov 10, 2009)

*Compatible USB wireless adapter*

I recently set up a WAP on FreeBSD 7.2

After several false starts, I finally tried the Linksys WUSB54G 802.11g/b Wireless Adapter. Works like a champ - it uses the ral driver.


----------

